# verweis sensitive grafiken aus pfad ableiten



## jruf (1. März 2011)

Hallo

Mit HTML kann man ja sogenannte verweis-sensitive Grafiken erstellen. Zum beispiel kann man die koordinaten eines x-beliebigen polynoms angeben, und dieses dann als anklickbaren link verwenden. Beispiel:

<map>
    <area shape="poly" coords="48,311,105,248,96,210,75,205,38,234,8,310"
          href="http://www.baden-aktuell.de/" alt="Baden" title="Baden">
  </map>

Meine Frage ist nun, ob es ein Grafikprogram gibt, mit dem man einen Pfad erstellen kann, von dem man sich anschliessend die Koordinaten ausgeben lassen kann. Das müsste doch zum Beispiel bei fotoshop möglich sein****?


----------



## tombe (1. März 2011)

Ich kenne das zwar nur vom Lesen, aber es klint nach dem was du suchst: HTML-Map-Generator


----------



## hela (1. März 2011)

Hallo,

einfach mal eine Suchmaschine mit dem Suchwort "imagemap" bemühen, dann wirst du u.a. auf Gimp, OpenOffice-Draw usw. geführt. Suchen macht Spaß!

edit:
Vielleicht ist die Frage in einem anderen Forum besser aufgehoben, da sie weniger mit HTML und mehr mit der Bedienung eines Bildbearbeitungsprogrammes zu tun hat.


----------

